# Oh Happy Day



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I got luck this evening. No not that.
I found some young Uaru at Big Al's in Oakville. I've been looking for these for a long time. They were in a tank with some T. Budakoferi (But kickers). Could't understand why the Uaru were in that tank but I rescued them. The guy in the store was also a S.A. chiclid fan. So he gave me a good deal just because I knew something about these fish.
Anyway seven little Uaru are swimming happily in my tank. Made my day and weekend.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Good on you for rescuing them! Looking forward to some pics when you get them acclimated.


----------

